
Trash Track - njrc
http://senseable.mit.edu/trashtrack/
======
samratjp
Anyone how much it would cost to build something like the GPS tracker they
used?

~~~
_mattb
Alex Weber's custom tracker could be built for maybe $200:
<http://is.gd/apQ9z> You could probably throw in an accelerometer for another
$20 to act as trash track's motion detector.

~~~
bugs
I would think there were cheaper options with less sensitivity using something
you could order at sparkfun[1].

[1] <http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?c=4>

~~~
_mattb
mhm, but those are GPS receivers only. SFE sells the 'ubertracker' for $325
which is GPS + GSM. You could also whack together a super-cheap prepaid phone
ala <http://instamapper.com>

